# San Luis Rey Bike Trail trouble



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

I have been riding this trail located in Oceanside (North San Diego County) for years as part of my daily ride. I have had a few issues in the past with kids shooting BB guns at riders, and just usual delinquent activity. Well, today I was riding the trail and came across about 10-15 Hispanic gang member looking teens (looked about 16-19 years old). As I got closer they almost completely blocked the trail. I rode off to side of the trail, and as I was passing them one attempted a martial arts style kick towards my head. The kick missed and I rode a few hundred yards down the trail around the corner and called to police.

I am a retired LEO, and have a concealed carry permit, but never carry when on my road bike because of the weight. Tomorrow I am going shopping for a light subcompact that I can carry. My current carry guns are too large. I ride the trail with my wife all the time, and I am not going to let either of us become a victim. If the guys kick would have connected the situation could have been very bad, and I will make sure I am ready to defend myself with proper force if needed. 

Just thought I would give anyone that rides the trail a warning.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I say good for you.. there is no need for that kind of stupidity anywhere. Bring 2 clips


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

I guess there was gang related fatal shooting where my incident occurred only two days ago. Now I know why the dispatcher asked my if I was near a memorial near Neptune drive. I guess these shitbags were probably hanging out there looking for trouble. Scroll down and read the responses from his friends.

Teen fatally shot on Oceanside bike path | UTSanDiego.com


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

I ride the trail almost daily, and more so at night since the sun sets at 5. What part of the trail did this happen so I can be more aware.


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

It was at the west end of the trail between Neptune drive and the underpass that takes you to the harbor.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

RedNose44 said:


> I have been riding this trail located in Oceanside (North San Diego County) for years as part of my daily ride. I have had a few issues in the past with kids shooting BB guns at riders, and just usual delinquent activity. Well, today I was riding the trail and came across about 10-15 Hispanic gang member looking teens (looked about 16-19 years old). As I got closer they almost completely blocked the trail. I rode off to side of the trail, and as I was passing them one attempted a martial arts style kick towards my head. The kick missed and I rode a few hundred yards down the trail around the corner and called to police.
> 
> I am a retired LEO, and have a concealed carry permit, but never carry when on my road bike because of the weight. Tomorrow I am going shopping for a light subcompact that I can carry. My current carry guns are too large. I ride the trail with my wife all the time, and I am not going to let either of us become a victim. If the guys kick would have connected the situation could have been very bad, and I will make sure I am ready to defend myself with proper force if needed.
> 
> Just thought I would give anyone that rides the trail a warning.


At least you have the option to carry a gun. The rest of us are screwed. It's virtually impossible to get a concealed carry permit in CA if you are an average citizen.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I've seen the candles and suspicious people down there a few times. Maybe I should just ride with you.


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

chudak said:


> At least you have the option to carry a gun. The rest of us are screwed. It's virtually impossible to get a concealed carry permit in CA if you are an average citizen.


Yeah it sucks that most citizens don't have the right to carry. If I was the Sheriff, I would go to a must issue policy unless there was cause not to.


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

rose.johnp said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I've seen the candles and suspicious people down there a few times. Maybe I should just ride with you.


I usually get off the trail at the harbor, so had not seen the candles. I did not know about the homicide until I researched if there had been any problems on the trail. I am taking off in about an hour to ride, and hopefully there won't be any issues.

This was my new addition to my riding gear this morning...


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Didn't hear anything on the news, assuming no issues? Nice little piece!


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

rose.johnp said:


> Didn't hear anything on the news, assuming no issues? Nice little piece!


I came down Neptune at about 4:30, and there were 8-10 of them walking towards the trail. I assume they were going to their memorial. When I got to where the memorial was, there was three of them standing there. They just looked at me as I went by. IMO OPD should take the memorial down and keep these people from gathering and hanging out there. They are just asking for more problems considering one was killed already. 

I also noticed some new Posole gang tagging down by the drive inn, and some was crossed out with red paint. Not sure if related, but the area where the shooting happened is Posole area. Seems like OPD has some game issues going on IMO.


----------



## jerdawg (Jun 14, 2012)

I rode about 2200 miles on this trail this year. It always seems a bit shady when the trail starts to run parallel with highway 76. A lot of weird people loitering around that area.
I usually ride alone (unless my wife rides along) so if some you locals would like a riding partner let me know.


----------



## hendrick81 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. I am somewhat new to the area and ride that path with my wife. I am not one to take any kind of **** from anyone, but dealing with a bunch of under aged Hispanic gangsters is nothing but trouble.


----------

